# electric catfish



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

im thinking about buying an elecltric catfish. Does anyone have information? max size etc.... also can it live with my caribes??? or puffers??? plz help


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont know much about them, but im 100% sure that its a bad idea to put one with piranhas of any type.








however I hear bbq piranha is supposed to be good...


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

do u think it will kill it? that sh*t hurts tho when it shocks u lol


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Malapterurus electricus
HABITS This fish is not for the average fishkeeper, as it can discharge an electric shock up to 250 volts. Its head is negative while its tail is positive, with electric organs built into the side of the fish for most of its length. This fish is defiantly best kept in the ZOO!

SIZE These fish grow to nearly 3 feet. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" I repeatedly see comments where one hobbyist has tried these experiments with relatives of the piranhas, such as; tetras, silver dollars and expensive characins like Exodon paradoxus and non-relatives like; cichlids, catfishes, etc. These attempts to put a non-piranha fish into a small home aquarium to co-exist peacefully with the predator is pure nonsense. "

OPEFE,Frank Magallanes


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

Putting anything with P's is a gamble at best, especially when it can fight back with a weapon that can affect the whole shoal. Ive heard that they only shock badly when they are stressed or scared though. The only thing I can say is that U should do more research on the web and hopefully someone here has experience with them.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

don't get one. They can't live with anything else atall and get nearly as big as a redtail. There is a tiny one at wharf which is the most dull looking litle fish i've ever seen. It doesan't move atall.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

how big do red tails get?

so u guys think its not a great idea to keep it?

btw are they rare? or illegal? just wondering? and 35 bux okay price?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

2nafury said:


> how big do red tails get?


 4 feet


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Why didn't you make your last 3 posts into just 1


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

wolf i ahve seen the catfish in question it just sit behind its heater all day hiding. its been there for ages and its only about £12 quid mite get it and sitck it in my bath


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> wolf i ahve seen the catfish in question it just sit behind its heater all day hiding. its been there for ages and its only about £12 quid mite get it and sitck it in my bath


 it might be worth getting if it can shock really hard and grows slowly, but when it gets huge i wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

2nafury said:


> btw are they rare? or illegal? just wondering? and 35 bux okay price?


 How big is he? A 5" e cat should be about $25. They're not too rare and really not worth getting as they don't do much, look like a big log of shibby, and can't be housed with anything else. Mine wasn't my most memorable fish. I've had driftwood that was more entertaining. . .


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got one that is very active, especially if I come anywhere near the tank. Picked him up for $7 when he was about 4". The trick is to only feed them dead food, like worms and tilapia fillets. That way they learn who you are and become social!

Pics!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Active Fish!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

And Hand Fed!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool bro. Looks like you got a great ecat on your hands.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> I've got one that is very active, especially if I come anywhere near the tank. Picked him up for $7 when he was about 4". The trick is to only feed them dead food, like worms and tilapia fillets. That way they learn who you are and become social!
> 
> Pics!


 do you keep that ecat with any other fish?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Nope, I realize that's it's not a good idea long term, so I prefer to not risk it.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

red-elong said:


> Why didn't you make your last 3 posts into just 1


 because he's a post whore... just trying to raise his post counts... like how i'm doing now. har har


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

nice catfish... how big of a tank is it in?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

.. embarrased to say, it's a 10 gallon. I know it needs bigger, it just doesn't right now. I've got bigger tanks and I'll move him eventually.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

2nafury, I've never had to delete 6 of your posts from one thread.... KNOCK IT OFF.

Now that things are cleaned up, I'd say ecats are pretty cool as long as you know they're loners...


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Was actually at the fish store picking up feeders for my RB when I saw that they had an ecat in the tank with them. When I asked the guy what it was (I had never seen one before) and why it wa sin there he told me that they used to keep it in another tank with other fish but it ate 1-2 of them a week. Got too expensive so they threw him in with the feeders since it doesn't matter if he eats them! Not sure if he would be able to get the piranha and they probably wouldn't take too kindly to him shocking them on a regular basis.

He was about 6 inches and they were asking $40 for him.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that catfish is so cool . if that could live with my redbelly i would definitely get it


----------



## hugh chardon (Oct 3, 2004)

just added a 5 in e cat with 5 red bellies and some cichilds..... we will soon see what happens. best case scenario he kills the cichlids first.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hugh chardon said:


> just added a 5 in e cat with 5 red bellies and some cichilds..... we will soon see what happens. best case scenario he kills the cichlids first.
> [snapback]841888[/snapback]​


can we get an update on that?


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

wow wtf this thread is still open. old as hell


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hugh chardon said:


> just added a 5 in e cat with 5 red bellies and some cichilds..... we will soon see what happens. best case scenario he kills the cichlids first.
> [snapback]841888[/snapback]​


I agree 2nafury, it is old and what a weird post.


----------

